# Some advice needed.



## robvr6 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all,

Im just looking for some expert advice on product photography - the product being greetings cards. Things like what sort of lighting is adviseable etc. The photos primary use will be on an eccommerce site that Im currently setting up and I need the photos to be pretty good. Ive tried taking them stood up but they just seem to look nothing special. Ideally I'd like them to be good enough to not have to spend a lot of time on each in photoshop. Its something Ive been meaning to look into for a while. 

Hope Ive been clear enough - if anyone could recomend lighting/display techniques that would be great. 

thanks in advance
Rob


----------

